# Bell Diffuser



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

I cut the bottom off of a small wine bottle to use as a CO2 bell style diffuser for my 10gal. I had a setup like this a few years ago and it seemed to work okay in the 10gal. But it seems that I have improved my yeast brew because I'm getting about 1bps and the result is one large belch from the bell every minute or so.

My question, should I go ahead and make a "real" diffuser so that I get a higher percent dissolved, or will the lost CO2 not matter much if there is a constant bell dissolving CO2 in a small tank anyway?


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

Brendan, it seems to me that you've already _got_ a real diffuser. The bell type is out of fashion at the moment, but, if it is working for you, why change it?

For me, the question would be, "What is the current best use of my time and money in improving this tank?" The thing is a whole system, and so, at any given time, there will be an optimum place for you to put your energy, a limiting factor in your enjoyment of the hobby. Maybe, right now, it _would_ be the diffuser, or maybe it is more or better lighting, or a new plant species, or livestock, or...

Of course, the most important question, at all times, is, "Are we having fun yet?" 

All the best, 
Chris


----------

